# [Elyos - Kromede] Galladoria



## iricien (4. Juli 2009)

Seid gegrüßt!

Im folgenden post präsentieren wir euch einen kleinen Überblick über unsere Gilde und unser Konzept. Wir befinden uns derzeit auf der Suche nach neuen Mitgliedern. Generell könnt ihr euch in diesem Thread über unseren momentanen Aufnahmestatus erkundigen.


*Gliederung:*


1. Allgemeine Informationen
2. Mitglieder & Aufnahmeverfahren
3. PvPvE
4. Herkunft und Ursprung des Gildennamens
5. Gilden-Chronologie
6. Kontakt


*1. Allgemeine Informationen:*

Name: Galladoria
Fraktion: Elyos
Spielart: ambitioniert
Atmosphäre: Familiär

Gegründet wurde Galladoria im Juli 2007 ursprünglich für Warhammer Online. Da uns WAR über die Zeit aber nicht dass bot, was wir erwarteten, entschlossen wir uns im Juni 2009 auf Aion umzusteigen.

Im Mittelpunkt steht bei uns das PvPvE im Abyss. Unsere Ziele verfolgen wir mit einer gewissen Ernsthaftigkeit, wobei wir den eigentlichen Sinn des Spiels - nämlich Spaß, niemals aus den Augen verlieren. Dennoch haben wir uns, was die Erfolge im PvP betrifft, hohe Ziele gesteckt. Wir sind keine Zerggilde d.h unsere Aktivitäten im PvP beschränken sich nicht nur darauf, dem Zerg hinterherzurennen. Nein, wir bestechen gerne durch besondere taktische Finessen und Ideen, die wir mit 1-3 Gildengruppen umsetzen. Natürlich beteiligen wir uns dennoch auch sowohl an Angriffen als auch an der Verteidigung von Festungen. Der PvE Inhalt spielt insgesamt eine eher untergeordnete Rolle - ist jedoch als Mittel zum Zweck durchaus Bestandteil unserer Aktivitäten. Regelmäßige PvE-raids der entsprechenden Instanzen sind bei uns ebenso wie das PvP an der Tagesordnung. - Gutes Equipment für sämtliche Gildenmitglieder trägt letztlich auch erheblich zum Spielspaß bei.


Wir sind eine Gilde mittlerer Größe - unser Mitgliederlimit liegt derzeit bei 40 Mitgliedern. Wir sind eine v.a im anspruchsvollen Gruppen PvP sehr ambitionierte Gilde - allerdings keine Powergaminggilde im klassischen Sinn. Wir haben durchaus auch Mitglieder, die RL bedingt weniger Zeit für Aion aufbringen können und wollen (Schließlich sollte das Spielen von Aion niemals auf Kosten der Tätigkeiten, Freunde, Hobbys, etc. im echten Leben gehen). Trotzdem verfügen wir über einen festen Kern aus ambitionierten Spielern.
Sehr viel Wert legen wir auf ein angenehmes und familiäres Gildenklima. Es ist uns wichtig, dass sich all unsere Mitglieder bei uns rundum wohl fühlen. Freundlichkeit und Spaß in der Gemeinschaft werden bei uns großgeschrieben.

Eine Besonderheit stellt unser demokratisches Konzept dar.
Geführt wird die Gilde von einem 3-köpfigen Gildenrat, der sich aus aus dem Leader und 2 temporären Räten zusammensetzt. Der Rat treibt die Gilde vorran, setzt Impulse, trifft kleinere Entscheidungen, die sehr schnellen Handelns bedürfen und vertritt die Gilde in außenpolitischen Fragen.

Sämtliche wichtige Entscheidungen werden bei uns demokratisch getroffen. Hierbei zählt die Stimme jedes Mitglieds gleichviel. Auch begrüßen wir es ausdrücklich, wenn unsere Mitglieder eigene Ideen und Änderrungsvorschläge einbringen - konstruktive Kritik ist natürlich ebenfalls jederzeit willkommen.
Sofern Vorschläge, Ideen, Kritik, etc. es erfordern, findet eine demokratische Umfrage bzw. Wahl statt.
Man könnte uns somit als eine von "Mitgliedern geführte" Gilde bezeichnen.
Uns ist die Meinung jedes unserer Mitglieder ungemein wichtig.

Über besonders wichtige Themen wird ggf. im Rahmen eines Gildentreffens beraten.

Das Fundament unseres Konzepts bildet unsere Verfassung. Zur Änderung eines in der Verfassung festgelegten Punktes oder Grundsatzes, bedarf es einer 2/3 Mehrheit innerhalb der Gilde.

*2. Mitglieder & Aufnahmeverfahren:*


Wir haben Gildenintern eine lockere, freundliche Atmosphäre. Der Großteil unserer Mitglieder ist volljährig - dementsprechend legen wir Wert auf einen gepflegten Umgangston - was Humor keinesfalls ausschließt!

Letztlich ist für uns jedoch primär die geistige Reife entscheident. Somit nehmen wir vereinzelt durchaus auch Spieler auf, die das 18. Lebensjahr noch nicht vollendet haben. Die Untergrenze liegt hier bei 16 Jahren.

Bewerber werden, sofern sie uns ihre Bewerbung überzeugen konnte, in den Status eines "Trial-Mitglieds" versetzt, womit sie sämtliche Rechte eines normalen Mitglieds genießen. Einige Wochen nach der Aufnahme als Trial-Mitglied entscheiden wir, ob wir den Bewerber endgültig als vollwertiges Mitglied in unseren Reihen willkommen heißen.

*3. Player vs Player vs Environment*

Als pimäre PvP-Gilde verfügen wir über mehrere Stammgruppen, die zu verschiedenen Zeiten mehrmals wöchentlich unterwegs sind.
Aber auch außerhalb unserer Stammgruppen sind wir als Gilde im PvP stets voll präsent. Auch die Durchführung von Events zählt zu unseren Aktivitäten.

Wichtig ist uns, dass wir uns als Gilde auch in die Dienste unseres Reiches stellen, und nicht nur "unser eigenes Süppchen kochen". Das Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl innerhalb der Fraktionen ist für uns wichtiger Bestandteil einer guten mmorpg Community. Dennoch sind wir, wie weiter oben bereits erwähnt, keine Zerggilde. Wir beteiligen uns durchaus am Raiden und Verteidigen von Keeps, bestechen dann allerdings lieber mit raffinierten Taktiken und Finessen im "Kleingruppen PvP" mit 1-3 Gildengruppen.


*4. Herkunft und Ursprung des Gildennamens:*

Galladoria war ein epischer Dungeon im Reich Hibernia in Dark Age of Camelot. Da die Gildengründer selbst früher in Hibernia beheimatet waren, stellt der Name ein Tribut an ihre Vergangenheit dar.


*5. Chronologie:*

Aion
Juni 09: Beschluss auf Aion umzusteigen und Teilnahme an den Beta-Events



WAR
Juli 07: Gildengründung

September 07: Eintritt ins United Community Project

Juli 08: Teilnahme an der Gildenbeta + einjähriges Jubiläum

September 08: Ingame-Gildengründung sofort zum headstart

November 08: Erreichen von Gildenrang 20!

März 09: Gildentransfer vom Server Erengrad nach Carroburg


*6. Kontakt:*

Erreichen kann man uns über unsere Homepage - http://www.galladoria.de


----------



## RomanGV1 (7. Juli 2009)

Hallo
Eure seite ist nett.
Hoffendlich bekommt ihr viele nette mitglieder.

Möge das licht mit euch sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schöne vorstellung.


----------



## iricien (7. Juli 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Eure seite ist nett.
> Hoffendlich bekommt ihr viele nette mitglieder.
> 
> ...




Hehe danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Euch wünsch ich das gleiche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (7. Juli 2009)

Welch bekannter Name. Sry das ich mitten bei den WAR vorbereitungen abgesprungen bin. 
Ich wünsche euch viel glück und hoffe das AION euch chaotischen Haufen spaß machen wird.
Und wenn Ion noch bei euch ist grüßt ihn mal von mir.^^


----------



## Sin (7. Juli 2009)

*g* eure Gliederung wär sinnvoller wenn du vor den einzelnen Themen auch noch die entsprechenden Zahlenschreiben würdest und nicht nur in der Übersicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iricien (8. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> *g* eure Gliederung wär sinnvoller wenn du vor den einzelnen Themen auch noch die entsprechenden Zahlenschreiben würdest und nicht nur in der Übersicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hehe, ist mir garnicht aufgefallen... :/

Danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auylio (8. Juli 2009)

Hach, ich denk mal wenn Aion dann rauskommt werd ich mich nochmal bei euch bewerben und hoffe aufgenommen zu werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damals wurde ich bei WAR mit einem Freund ja wegen unseres jungen Alters abgelehnt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bLuu (8. Juli 2009)

Ist eure Page down...?
Ich komm iwie nicht drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jelly (8. Juli 2009)

bLuu schrieb:


> Ist eure Page down...?
> Ich komm iwie nicht drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein die seite Funktioniert einwandfrei


----------



## bLuu (8. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Nein die seite Funktioniert einwandfrei



Ich komme nicht drauf...

"No input file specified" steht dann da Oo


----------



## Jelly (8. Juli 2009)

bLuu schrieb:


> Ich komme nicht drauf...
> 
> "No input file specified" steht dann da Oo



Hm bei mir gehts Problemlos da aber laut Forum neue Styles draufgeladen worden sind könnte es daran liegen ich schau ma ob ich wennn inne finger krieg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _flo93_ (8. Juli 2009)

Bei mir geht sie auch nich...... könnte es an firefox liegen?


----------



## Jelly (8. Juli 2009)

_flo93_ schrieb:


> Bei mir geht sie auch nich...... könnte es an firefox liegen?



Nein ich nutze selbst Firefox , wie gesagt ich gehe davon aus das unabsichtlich was am Forumv erstellt wurde und ich nur aufgrund der Cache datei drauf zugreifen kann we will see hab bescheid gesagt denke wird dann hier geschrieben wenn ihrs nochmal probieren könnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bLuu (8. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Nein ich nutze selbst Firefox , wie gesagt ich gehe davon aus das unabsichtlich was am Forumv erstellt wurde und ich nur aufgrund der Cache datei drauf zugreifen kann we will see hab bescheid gesagt denke wird dann hier geschrieben wenn ihrs nochmal probieren könnt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



OK, danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iricien (8. Juli 2009)

Okay... bei mir gehts auch problemlos...

Unser Admin is leider bis Freitag/Samstag auf Studienfahrt.... 

Werds aber direkt mal an ihn weiterleiten.


----------



## Kizna (8. Juli 2009)

Hmmm jo 404 Error. heute in der früh ging es noch also passt da jetzt wohl was nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jelly (8. Juli 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Hmmm jo 404 Error. heute in der früh ging es noch also passt da jetzt wohl was nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kizna hast du deinen Cache gelöscht ? 
Also von heute früh auf jetzt


----------



## iricien (8. Juli 2009)

Kurze Info: Unsere Gilden-HP ist z.Z down. Unser Admin ist leider bis zum Wochenende außer Landes.

Wer Kontakt aufnehmen möchte, kann sich gern per PM an mich wenden.


----------



## Elandiar (10. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin Gildenrat u. Admin von Galladoria. Während meiner Abwesenheit zogen unsere sämtlichen Homepage-Daten (inkl. Datenbanken etc.) auf nen neuen Server um - war ne Aktion des Hosters. Konnte mich erst jetzt seit meiner Rückkehr um alles kümmern.

*Unsere Gildenseite ist also nun wieder erreichbar!*


----------



## Jelly (10. Juli 2009)

Elandiar schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich bin Gildenrat u. Admin von Galladoria. Während meiner Abwesenheit zogen unsere sämtlichen Homepage-Daten (inkl. Datenbanken etc.) auf nen neuen Server um - war ne Aktion des Hosters. Konnte mich erst jetzt seit meiner Rückkehr um alles kümmern.
> 
> *Unsere Gildenseite ist also nun wieder erreichbar!*



Willkommen zurück du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smeal (14. Juli 2009)

bump


----------



## iricien (19. Juli 2009)

Haben nun schon einige neue Bewerber und Trials 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und sind weiterhin auf der Suche nach allen Klassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferethor (20. Juli 2009)

Da wird sich doch gleich beworben! ô_Ô


----------



## Smeal (25. Juli 2009)

Es wird immer besser wir werden nur so von Bewerbungen überschüttet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iricien (28. Juli 2009)

Wir rekrutieren immer noch alle Klassen, allerdings genießen vorallem Tanks und Spiritmaster sowie Chanter gerade einen kleinen Bonus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (12. August 2009)

Kleiner Push. Es werden immer noch Interessenten gesucht. Seid nicht schüchtern, meldet euch für unvergessliche Abenteuer!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (12. August 2009)

Ich arbeite bereits daran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aserin (17. August 2009)

Ich hab mich mal beworben ^^


----------



## Elandiar (23. August 2009)

Knapp einen Monat vorm release lässt sich über den aktuellen Stand der Dinge (den Gildeninternen Fortschritt betreffend) ein sehr positives Fazit ziehen, wenngleich wir uns nachwievor noch über neue Bewerbungen freuen, sprich neue Mitglieder aufnehmen.


----------



## Kizna (30. August 2009)

So kleiner push. Wir suchen immer noch nach aktiven Mitgliedern.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (30. August 2009)

Na dann werde ich doch gleich ma in die Tasten hauen ;D


----------



## Elandiar (7. September 2009)

Wir sind in der Open Beta auf "_*Balder*_" aktiv. Auf welchem Server wir dann zum release anzutreffen sind, werden wir hier natürlich auch zeitnah bekannt geben.


----------



## Elandiar (14. September 2009)

Galladoria nimmt derzeit noch Mitglieder auf! Ein paar Plätze sind noch frei und daher zu vergeben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bridos (15. September 2009)

Pfft dann push ich mal mit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ihr habt immer noch kein Link zu unserer Seite. Ihr geniesst eine Verlinkung auf eure Seite in unserem Ally-Teil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg

Templer | Bridos


----------



## Vanier (15. September 2009)

Was mir auch auffällt: die Klassen die ihr so sucht sind bei uns die bisher
meistgespielten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bis dann im Abyss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
Templer | Varey


----------



## Dellamorte (15. September 2009)

Hallo erstmal^^

Sobald ich testen kann, wie Aion auf meinem neuen Rechner läuft bekommt ihr auch ne Bewerbung von mir.
Festlegen auf eine Klasse kann ich mich irgendwie noch nicht, deswegen bin ich da sehr flexibel^^
Wenn der Rest von euch genauso nett ist wie Kizna, würde ich mich echt freuen wenn alles klappt und ich zu euch stoßen kann.
Ps: Bin auch Ex-War zocker

Mfg, der Dellamorte


----------



## Mookie (15. September 2009)

Wisst ihr den schon auf welchen Server ihr spielen werdet?


----------



## Elandiar (4. Oktober 2009)

Galladoria ist auf dem Server Kromede aktiv und dort bis dato auch sehr erfolgreich. 

Aktuelle Informationen auf www.galladoria.de


----------



## Kizna (24. Oktober 2009)

Wir sind wieder auf der Suche nach neuen Mitgliedern sämtlicher Klassen.


----------



## iricien (25. Oktober 2009)

So, da der Freimonat nun abgelaufen ist, und sich hierdurch wie in jedem anderen MMO auch die Spielerstrukturen ändern werden, sind wir nun wieder aktiv auf der Suche nach neuen Spielern.


Die Vorrausetzungen für eine Aufnahme sind:

-Natürlich generelles Interesse an Aion
-hohe TS-Aktivität
-Bevorzugung von Kleingruppen PvP gegenüber Gezerge
-menschliche Kompatibilität zur Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bewerbungen bitte in unser Forum: www.galladoria.de

MfG
Iricien, Gildenrat von Galladoria.


----------



## iricien (4. November 2009)

Wir sind weiterhin auf der Suche nach aktiven Mitspielern.

Diesmal wieder ab jedem Level! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also schaut in unser Forum und bewerbt euch.


----------



## Kizna (11. Februar 2010)

*entstaubt mal wieder den Beitrag*

Da sich unser Kern nun Richtung Level 50 bewegt und wir auch gerne die etwas "größeren" Herausvorderungen anpacken würden, sind wir mal wieder auf der Suche. Vondaher soltet ihr schon ein gewisses Grundlevel mitbringen. Allerdings ist dies keinesfalls eine Vorraussetzung. Wenn ihr von Anfang bis zum Ende eurer Levelkarriere und darüber hinaus bei uns sein wolt, dann könnt ihr euch natürlich auch gerne früher bewerben.

Hierbei spielt die Klasse keine Rolle. Wir befinden uns immer noch auf Kromede und sind immer noch Elyos, also solten diese Eigenschaften auch auf euch zutreffen bewerbt euch doch einfach unter: http://www.galladoria.de/index.php

Mitlerweile besitzen wir auch einen TS3 Server für gemütliche und lustige Abende.


----------



## Kizna (11. März 2010)

Und ein weiterer kleiner Pusch. Wir suchen immer noch nach Aion begeisterten Leuten, die zu uns passen.


----------



## Meculer (23. März 2010)

Hey Leute! kurze Zwischenfrage!

ich habe erst vor mir Aion zu kaufen und wollte gleich zu Beginn einer netten und vorallem aktiven Gilde bzw. Legion beitreten, um ein paar Kontakte zu knüpfen (damit es gleich etwas lustiger wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Wollte daher, da mir eure Vorstellung des Spielens sehr zusagt, mal fragen wie ihr im Moment so steht (z.B. Aktivität, ob ihr noch Member sucht, usw. ) 

mfg Meculer


----------



## Volun (24. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich würde mich der letzten Frage gerne anschließen und fragen, inwiefern Ihr auch Neulinge aufnehmt? ich selbst bin 30 Jahre und bin in meiner historischen Gildenvergangenheit bei nahezu allen Gilden sehr loyal gewesen. Sofern Ihr also noch Leute sucht, die noch klein sind .......... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (24. März 2010)

Hallo Ihr zwei. Im Grunde spricht wenige gegen die Aufnahme von Frischlingen, allerdings muss Euch auch klar sein, dass die meisten Leute in der Legion schon Level 50 sind. Zwar spielen auch einige Twinks hoch, allerdings kann man sich auf diese nicht wirklich als Levelpartner verlassen. Dennoch sind wir ein netter Haufen und würden uns über jeden freuen der die gleiche kaotische Gesinnung hat wie wir.

Ahja PS: Hier nochmal die Gilden HP bei weiteren Fragen http://galladoria.de/portal.php


----------



## RTM (24. März 2010)

Mensch, da hätt ich doch glatt Interesse. Allein eine solche Vorstellung der Legion zeugt von Motivation.

Allerdings besteht das Problem, dass ihr ... wie soll ich sagen.... zu den Tauben gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (27. April 2010)

Und wir suchen immer noch und zwar in allen Levelbereichen. Mitlerweile haben wir ein paar *kleiner* dazu bekommen und selber twinken wir auch zum Teil.
Bei Interesse besucht unsere HP und macht Euch selber einen Eindruck.


----------



## Lacrymosa86 (2. Mai 2010)

Ja wir freuen uns wirklich über jeden neuen Member ^-^


----------

